# Motorhome-of a sort on BBC radio



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

This mornings 'Home Truths' on Radio 4 had an interesting interview. A retired lady bought and converted a Green Goddess fire engine. And then proceeded to travel around the world! If you go on to the website:
www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/hometruths you can see the pictures, if you click on radio player after 12 midday you can hear the programme again.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

What an amazing tale. Thanks for telling us about it. This lady certainly has some guts.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Hadn't realised that the Home Truths programme was continuing ?
must remember to check it out next week.

8)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Surprised John Prescott let her have it !!

Chris (a digruntled Firefighter)


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Hi Chris, I think it was surplus to requirements, it couldn't take his meat pies and the wasn't enough headroom for his wife's hairstyle.
I do think that the there is lot of inequality in the emergency services.
We depend on them such a lot and yet there is no parity in conditions and salaries. 
Except for one and I really do think we don't get our money's worth with them.
There is a greater possibilty of firefighters facing a lifethreatening situation than the blue serge brigade, esp. the two tragic deaths this week in the block of flats fire in Herts.


----------

